# Desert Rocks Music Fest in MOAB



## Sugarmoon (Apr 3, 2010)

DESERT ROCKS MUSIC FESTIVAL ... <3


MAY 28-30 MOAB... 

LINEUP--
* MATT LEWIS BAND 
* EQUAL EYES
* FRY SAUCE
* THE NAKED EYES 
* PUDDLE MOUNTAIN RAMBLERS 
* YAMN
* WISEBIRD
* STONEFED
* DAVID GANS 
* ABSTRACT RULE 
gOoD vibes, LoveLy sunshine and beautiful people..

you can check out www.desertrocks.org and Get tickets if your guna be around the area... If anyone is around during the tyme and is wiling to go let me know we can pak it together... 
\
mUch LOVE


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Apr 4, 2010)

i might swing through their but i got an event on june 3rd-6th in wisconsin im gonna have to hitch to realf ast.


----------



## carlylanea (Apr 5, 2010)

see you there!


----------



## Sugarmoon (Apr 25, 2010)

Leevinn Kansas You got tyme  Chee woo , where you coming from? kansas and then where u hitting next ? 8) carly you really coming all teh way down to utah ..?


----------

